# Wild dogs at impala kill at savuti in Botswana



## oldageadventurer (Feb 18, 2013)

We left camp in the twilight to travel along the west bank of the flowing Savuti river to Motsipi island in Savuti National Park. As we turned a bend we found the wild dogs devouring an impala kill. every now and then they would stop & scan their surroundings.

oldageadventurers
www.africaraw.com


----------



## kirispupis (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice shot and nice portfolio! What camera/lens did you use for this shot?


----------



## oldageadventurer (Feb 18, 2013)

This shot was with a 7D & canon 300mm f 4. It was very early but we were too close for me to use the my favourite 1DIV+500mm f4 lens combination. Their is a big difference in the low light capcity of the two cameras but I dont like to swop lenses in the dusty conditions especially with often rapidly changing events.
The portfolios give all the technical details & i am adding biological notes to the captions. But this is slow work as the editing of the 20,000 photos of the last trip & the biology blog I run on the same site seem to devour an old man's time. I am now also adding newborn elephant, & leopard shots from Savuti.

Comments appreciated ++


----------



## rcarca (Feb 18, 2013)

What a magnificent portfolio!

Richard


----------

